# 1st INAGURUAL GUN PALOOZA!!!!   (Beast pics added)



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 13, 2012)

Perry Ga Ducks Unlimited will be hosting our 1st Inaugrual Gun Palooza Feb 9th. This is going to be one of those events you dont wanna miss! Estimated over 10k in guns, and not mention someones going home with DU edition BEAST golf cart and trailor.  

Once again, you dont wanna miss this one! 

Shoot me a PM for more details.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 13, 2012)

So 6 guns?

Lol at 1500$ a piece doesnt take long to add up!

Pm me the details, and what the tickets cost?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 13, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> So 6 guns?
> 
> Lol at 1500$ a piece doesnt take long to add up!
> 
> Pm me the details, and what the tickets cost?



Naw we made it stretch a little further than that!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 13, 2012)

Look for the Event on Facebook too!!!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 13, 2012)

Interested!  I live on the back side of Perry in Kathleen, ready!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 17, 2012)

The Beast will be at the Great Outdoors show.  (DU booth) If you wanna check it out


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 27, 2012)

btt


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 28, 2012)

we will definitely be there! i live in  tifton, so not too far of a drive


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 30, 2012)

We'll be lookin for ya


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 30, 2012)

Would you mind sending me the prices and details


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Me too if that's not a problem...thanks in advance!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 31, 2012)

Pm's sent to y'all.


----------



## comallard (Dec 31, 2012)

Why don't you post the details?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 1, 2013)

Not sure if the mods wod appreciate it.


----------



## mojo02 (Jan 2, 2013)

Please pm the details.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 2, 2013)

Pm sent to ya MOJO


----------



## tashwoo (Jan 2, 2013)

PM details please


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 2, 2013)

pm sent to  ya TASHWOO


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Not sure if the mods wod appreciate it.



When nozaki did this in Newnan He put up a big full page add up on here, almost looked like he may have copied and pasted direct from DU.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 2, 2013)

Guess I could of done that. Just tried to make it legal.


----------



## JCWILDLIFEMANAGER (Jan 2, 2013)

Pm details to me as well please.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 2, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 7, 2013)

tickets are selling, get'm while they last


----------



## CountryLivin (Jan 14, 2013)

*guns*

Heard Yall are gonna have some real nice guns and 10 yeti coolers! heck ya ill be there!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 15, 2013)

I need details also please


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mind sending prices and details to me? I live in Milledgeville, so it's not that far I believe


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

Pm's sent to those that asked for them.


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd like some details also


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 16, 2013)

pm sent to ya Mikey


----------



## fowl player (Jan 16, 2013)

Need details


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 16, 2013)

PM me also please


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 17, 2013)

Pm's sent


----------



## Walkerdawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Details Please.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 17, 2013)

sent to ya WalkerDawg


----------



## CountryLivin (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Moore (Jan 21, 2013)

PM details please


----------



## raenglehart (Jan 21, 2013)

PM me as well please. Live in Kathleen, so right up the road. Since I moved here last summer (military move) and been looking for places to hunt, it seems most 'round here keep there duck hunting details a secret. Makes it hard for someone moving here with no connections. This may be a way for me to make some connections. Look forward to meeting some of ya'll.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 21, 2013)

Replied to Moore, and Raenglehart.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 21, 2013)

pm me as well sir... thank you


----------



## crittergitter108 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pm details to me also please


----------



## mattuga (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd like the details as well sir, thanks!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 21, 2013)

Replied to ya Mattuga


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 24, 2013)

Gettin down to the nitty gritty ya'll, we're 2 weeks away.


----------



## RP1969 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Details*

PM me the details please.  Where to get tickets?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 24, 2013)

Pm's replied to those that asked. Hope I got everyone.


----------



## RP1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

*How many??*

Ordered mine today!!!!! Ticket on the way, just curious how many is a limited number???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

Stoopid question, but if you buy tickets in advance, do you have to present to win ???


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 25, 2013)

RP1969 said:


> Ordered mine today!!!!! Ticket on the way, just curious how many is a limited number???



we're only selling 250 of the BIG raffle tickets


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid question, but if you buy tickets in advance, do you have to present to win ???



no sir, you do not have to be present to win. If the winners are not there, we will call them the following day.


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 25, 2013)

Details too please, thank ya much.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 25, 2013)

Replied to ya auburn!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 28, 2013)

Tickets are going like HOT CAKES


----------



## CountryLivin (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2013)

We still have some tickets left fella's.   couple days left!!


----------



## GadawgJC (Feb 8, 2013)

Id like the details and if there are tickets for the grand prize still left pm me if possible.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 9, 2013)

It's going down today ya'll!!!!! If you haven't got your tickets yet we still have'm. You can purchase them at the door! Come out for some good times with friends and family along with other fellow waterfowl addicts. And help raise some money for the birds we like to chase so much for three months of the year!!


----------

